# Modified Treefork by Mo



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I passed over this fork many times. You can’t see from the side but it also had a hard bend in it as well. I just couldn’t see a shootable fork in here.
I was going to trace a Chalice or Plinker onto it but with the worm holes and bends I didn’t see those either.
Halfway through you can see I was into a ‘fully ergonomic’ Natty but changed my mind just in time.
The fork lengths were affected by some worm holes in one fork. I needed to cut and add the length back to get the fork size I wanted. 
The opposing forks are part of a theoretical application engagement to gain a deeper understanding of how our brain translates what we see into a targeting system when applied accordingly.
It is still drying from the finishing work. If it shoots I’ll let you know. Thanks for looking.






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Way to play the hand you're dealt. Love the tips. If she won't shoot, a better shoehorn you will not find-


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Way to play the hand you're dealt. Love the tips. If she won't shoot, a better shoehorn you will not find-


In fact I thought the exact same thing. Then it seemed to make more sense as an ice cream shovel, or a peanut butter ladle!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a sweet looking little Ergo Mo. Time to put the bands and your shoes on 🤠🍻


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I passed over this fork many times. You can’t see from the side but it also had a hard bend in it as well. I just couldn’t see a shootable fork in here.
> I was going to trace a Chalice or Plinker onto it but with the worm holes and bends I didn’t see those either.
> Halfway through you can see I was into a ‘fully ergonomic’ Natty but changed my mind just in time.
> The fork lengths were affected by some worm holes in one fork. I needed to cut and add the length back to get the fork size I wanted.
> ...


_Great Day in The Morning!_


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

You did a great job, Moses.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I like that a lot. I bet it aims well too!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Fantastic save on that one MO, looks beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I passed over this fork many times. You can’t see from the side but it also had a hard bend in it as well. I just couldn’t see a shootable fork in here.
> I was going to trace a Chalice or Plinker onto it but with the worm holes and bends I didn’t see those either.
> Halfway through you can see I was into a ‘fully ergonomic’ Natty but changed my mind just in time.
> The fork lengths were affected by some worm holes in one fork. I needed to cut and add the length back to get the fork size I wanted.
> ...


Look super nice...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Did somebody say ice cream? LOL for real though that is a nice looking slingshot any way you look at it


----------

